# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Fatos Arapi

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*TI DO TË MË DASHUROSH PATJETËR* 

Ky qiell i prillit pa ty është i vjetër. 
shkon një trishtim e ja ku vjen një tjetër. 
Në mallin tënd ky karafil i egër,- 
Ti do të më dashurosh patjetër! 

Në sytë e tu diej të vegjël 
e ndezën natën dhe ditëne ndezën. 
Mirë sot,po si durohet pa ty nesër?- 
Ti do t'më dashurosh patjetër. 

Kapërcej ty e kapërceva veten, 
dhe përtej vetes kapërcev jetën, 
dhe përtej jetës kapërceva vdekjen,- 
I hapa krahët të pushtoj ty vetëm: 

Ti do t'më dashurosh patjetër!

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Jeta* 


Jeta eshte stacion ndarjesh e takimesh. 
Jemi perhere udhetare 
dhe nder duar,bagazh te pandare, 
nje valixhe te vogel 
perpjekjesh,sulmesh,kujtimesh.

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Po trokas ne zemren tende 

Motiv arberesh* 


Po trokas ne zemren tende 
hapma deren,zonja ime! 
Kaloj pragun e hyj brenda... 
Dua qe te kem mbi krye 
hapesiren ere yjesh; 
te shikoj rrekete qiellore 
se si lozin gjithe driteza 
burimit te syrit tend. 
Dhe si luftetar i varfer 
qe te mbeshtet kryet mbi gure, 
gjer te nise lufta prape,- 
dua koken ta mbeshtes 
mu ne gjoksin tend prej dielli... 


...dhe te marr,moj,nje sy gjume.

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Lamtumire* 


Lamtumire. 
Marr me vete 
djegie perendimesh neper muzgje te qeta, 
silueta qiparisash neper sfonde te murme 
ullinjsh. 
Dhe blloqet e hijeve te Cikes, 
qe perkunden netve 
mbi kostelacione yjesh Jonit perposht. 
Lamtumire. 
Kudo qe shkoj 
jam nje copez peizazhi nga vendi im.

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Ata qe dashurojne akoma* 

Ata qe s'kane buke, 
kur te kujtojne buken, 
ty dhe mua le te kujtojne. 
Ata qe s'kane zjarr, 
kur te kujtojne zjarrin, 
ty dhe mua le te kujtojne. 
Te pagjumet e botes, 
me syrin hapur si nata, 
ne mesnaten e tyre 
ty dhe mua le te kujtojne. 
Ata qe kane vdekur 
dhe dashurojne akoma, 
ty dhe mua le te kujtojne.

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Ne Tirane ka vetem tirane* 

Ne Tirane ka vetem tirane, 
Ne Tirane te vrasin te gjithe 
nje shetitje me vehten te vret. 
Mos e ndill kujtimin ne Tirane, 
eshte tmerresisht i pameshirshem.-Te vret. 
Mos guxo ta shohesh ne sy lirine ne Tirane,- 
dielli i syrit shuhet, shkermoqet e zhbehet. 
Ti i barabarte me lirine?-Mos e beso! 
Liria te vret. 
Hipokrite shpresa sy-picigjate e Tiranes 
ti i vdekur-e ajo me gojen e saj te jep frym, 
te ngjall qe serrisht ty te vrase-te vret. 
Eshte tjeter,tjeter trishtimi i tetorit ne Tirane, 
vjen duke ikur-te vret. 
Si krye-engjelli,Sovrani i zymte,ferrin e tij- 
e dua Tiranen se te vret. 


P.S. Kjo me pelqen shume...

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Arlinda, yllka jonë e dashur, mbushi 7 vjec. Atë natë kishim një festë të bukur në kopshtin e shtëpisë sonë për të festuar ditëlindjen e saj. U mblodh familja jonë e madhe shqiptare, 12 veta, ndërsa përvec Ullmarit pjesa suedeze e familjes nuk ishte e pranishme sepse jetojnë larg nesh. (Ndoshta ju kuptoni se Ullmari,  suedezi, babi i Arlindës,  është dhëndër shqiptar). 

Në këtë festë të mrekullueshme u kënduan edhe disa këngë, dhe midis tyre "Kënga e globit" nga Fatos Arapi, e njohur edhe me emrin "Dhuratë për ditëlindjen". 

Ishte pikërisht me vend, sepse Arlinda kishte marrë si dhuratë nga babi dhe mami një glob të vogël. Bënim një ndërrim të vogël të tekstit të Fatosit - në vend të fjalëve "shokët e klasës ta kanë sjell" futëm fjalët "babi dhe mami ta kanë sjell".  Cdokush mund të ndërrojë tekstin pak për ti përshtatur situatës aktuale....

Kjo këngë më duket shumë e përshtatshme në lidhje me ditëlindjet e fëmijëve. Është një këngë e bukur, plot emocione, me një frymë të shëndoshë. Unë e rekomandoj juve për raste të tilla. 
                                  DHURATË PËR DITËLINDJEN

Në përvjetor të ditëlindjes tënde
ke plot dhurata mbi tavolinë
e midis tyre një glob të vogël
Shokët e klasës ta kanë sjell
E midis tyre një gjob të vogël
Shokët ta kanë sjell

Leht' e leht' përqark globi rrotullohet
Fluturojnë mbi të gjithë kontinentet
Ja, Atdheu i yn', ja përmes kaltërsish
Shqipëria ime, ja ku është

Fushës qiellore nëpër kristale
Fluturon globi e mban mbi shpinë
Rrugë edhe pemë, zogj e limane
Zjarre qytetesh që natën ndrijn'
Shpezë edhe njerëz, er' e tufane
Globi i mban mbi shpinë.

Leht' e leht' përqark globi rrotullohet
Popujt anemban gjithë sot po zgjohen
Zemrat ndezur kudo, zjarret sot për liri
Rrugëve qiellore globi con
Zemrat ndezur kudo, zjarret so për liri
Rrugëve qiellore globi con

Teksti: Fatos Arapi
Muzika: Nikolla Zoraqi
U botua në vitet '70

Shpresoj se të interesuarit mund të gjejnë notat e këngës. Besoj se kjo është një prej këngëve nga ajo kohë që vlen të këndohet edhe sot....

Dhe Arlinda u kënaq me globin që mori. Ajo thotë, kur e pyesin, se ajo ka qenë dy herë në Shqipëri. Vërtet, në Kosovë ka qenë, por instinkti i saj prej patriote të vogël shqiptare, e bën ta  quajë Kosovën "Shqipëri"............. Dhe mirë e ka.



 :macka e bardhe:   :macka e bardhe:   :macka e bardhe:

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Duke shkelur nëpër guaca të detit
ndjeva ditën e sotme, të celë
nëpër trupin tim, si një gjethe dafine...

   Fëshfërinte e gjelbër.... e gjelbër.

Dhe mendova:
             nesër,
këto gurëza do t'i shoh ndryshe,
këto brigje të kohës së bardhë;
             nesër,
fjoll' e dridhshme, inkandeshente
e orbitave, që sapo feksën
nëpër qiej të virgjër të njerëzve,
do të lidhë ditët e mia,
porsi sot... edhe pakëz më ndryshe;
              nesër,
dashurinë që drejt meje po vjen,
do ta puthë në buzë, në ballë;
nëpër zëra të flokëve të saj
gishtërinjtë do përshkoj, do t'i them:
hyrë tek unë, pa frikë se një ditë
mund të vdesën (si të tjerat?) edhe ti.
Dhe e vdekur atje, dashuri,
përjetësisht do të mbetesh e gjallë;
               nesër,
ndryshe pyetjen e jetës: "Cili je?"
do dëgjoj edhe ndryshe pastaj
zërin tim: Unë jam...
Duke shkelur nëpër guaca të detit
ndjeva ditën e sotme, të celë
nëpër trupin tim, si një gjethe dafine.


E shkruar dhe e botuar nga Fatosi në epokën e egër të Realizmit Socialist, shumë, shumë larg shabllonave politike, me sensualizmin e theksuar që ka. Kjo poezi më ka ndjekur nëpër vitet si një përshëndetje nga deti Jon, këtu në këtë vend të ftohtë Suedi, ku dita asnjëherë nuk celet si një gjethe dafine....

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## Leila

*E Paëndërrta Ime*

    Më duhet një gjysëm ëndrre,
    E paëndërrta ime.

    Vë kokën në gjoksin tënd
    E tani përplasem
    Te kokë e një tjetri.

    Më duhet një gjysëm ëndrre.

    Shigjetat e orës së dorës
    Tutje i shtyjnë kalimtarët,
    në ditë të rrëpirta tiranase.
    Shpirtra jo shpirtra që shkojnë...
    Bri meje dikush flet me vete.
    pa e kuptuar besoj në rrëfimin e tij.

    Dikush, prej zhgënjirni të egër,
    mbërthen kryqe të reja.
    I hedh një gjysëm leku
    Dhe blej kryqin tim.

    Tani që ta ngre
    Më duhet një gjysëm ëndrre,
    E paëndërrta ime.

*

        Nuk Mbyllen Dot*

    S'kam fuqi më as të trishtohem
    Jemi anije pa spirancë
    Mes erërave të egra të kundërta.
    Peshqit Ilafazanë shurdhojnë qiellin
    Më jepni ju një copë ironie,
    Se nuk e gjej dot në veten time,-
    Një copëz ironie
    Sa gjysmëz e krahut të zogut,-
    Të mbrohem nga shirat e verdhë
    Të predikimeve të apostujve të lajthitur.
    Të gjithë na kanë faj dhe askush:
    Deshëm të krijohemi në asgjësimin tonë
    Tani gjithë dritaret e shpirtit
    Janë hapur, bymyer e kalbur
    Nga shirat e lotëve,-
    Dhe s'mbyllen më dot.

    Mund të hyjë kush të dojë.

*

        Si s'të Desha pak më Shumë*

    Unë e desha përtej vdekjes,
    Ashtu dashurova unë
    Edhe prap s'ia fal dot vetes:
    S'i s'e desha pak më shumë...

    Pak më shumë ku shpirti thyhet,
    T'i them ndarjes: - Prit, ca pak...
    Të gënjejmë mallin që s'shuhet,
    Kujtimin të gënjejmë pak.

    Përtej vdekjes, përtej botëve,
    Atje ku nis "ca pak" tjetër,-
    Asaj që më rri mes Zotave:

    "Si s'të desha pak më tepër...".

*

        Gloria Victis (Lavdi Humbësve)*

    Sepse jemi ne humbësit e mëdhenj.
    Artin e shkëlqyer të humbjes
    Ne e kemi ngritur në fat.
    Sepse ne, vetëm ne, dimë të gabojmë.
    Ne gabojmë në miqësi, dhe humbasim.
    Ne gabojmë në dashuri, dhe humbasim.
    Ne gabojmë në shpresat tona, dhe humbasim
    Zaret e bardhë të fateve tona
    Ne i hedhim para - dhe vazhdojmë
    T'i hedhim ato edhe mbasi ta kemi kaluar Rubikonin.
    Të gjithë na kanë faj dhe askush.
    Të tjerët vetëm fitojnë,
    Ndërsa ne jemi populli humbës

    I humbjeve të mëdha. Zemra jonë
    Eshtë një mollë e artë dhimbjeje.
    Nuk duam të njohim pushtetin e errët të smirës,
    Dhe gabojmë, nuk e njohim
    Lakminë akrep të pushtetit, dhe gabojmë.
    Sepse ne-vetëm ne! Dimë të gabojmë.
    Këmbët tona të zbathura janë ato gjethe vjeshte
    Që bien dhe ecin në rrugë; shpirti ynë
    Eshtë prej lënde të brymtë trishtimi,
    Të gjithë mund ta vrasin.
    Të tjerët jo, ata janë fitonjës të përjetshëm,
    Ata s'humbasin kurrë, sepse
    Kurrë nuk gabojnë.

    Ndërsa ne gabojmë - ashtu siç dimë vetëm ne!
    Artin e shkëlqyer të humbjes
    Ne e kemi ngritur në fat.
    Dhe i kemi kthyer krahët lavdisë fitonjëse.
    Ne njohim vetëm lavdinë e popullit
    Të humbjeve të mëdha. Sepse ne
    - po vetëm ne!-
    Jemi të vërtetë.

*

        Akreonti Rrjedh po Karont nuk Ka*

    Si të kthehem prapa kur udhën s'e di?
    Prej pikëllimi lumi buçitës i natës
    E unë rrah brigjet e errëta këtu.

    Akeronti rrjedh po karont nuk ka.

    Tregomë një va ku te kaloj.
    Ti i njeh guvat dhe vorbullat e frikshme.
    Tregomë një va, vëllai im,
    Ku të kaloj Akerontin
    Dhe të arrij.
    Akeront rrjedh po karont nuk ka.

*

        Ditë Tiranase*

    Ti mbyll derën pas e nisesh
    Në mesin e rrugës takon ditën
    Që të pyet e hutuar: - Nga të shkoj?
    Shpresën e ushqejnë me shpresë, -
    Pastaj shpresës i vrasin shpresën.
    Vetëm pasqyrat ndryshojnë,
    Teknologjia përsosëse e tyre, -
    Fytyrat janë po ato.
    Jo, ti, - hija jote shkrin në gotën me ujë
    Diellin dhe kokrrën e aspirinës, -
    Ke dhimbje të forta koke.
    E di: zembereku i zemrës sime
    Eshtë pluhurosur , - kur do të vijë Ajo,
    Me frymën e saj t'i fryjë,
    Të ndjej ecjen tingëlluese të kohës.
    Në qiellin e Tiranës, një unazë e zjarrtë
    Fluturon nga syri në sy -
    Kërkon gishtin e nuses.
    Kërciti gonxhe e zambakut tek çelej,
    Dhe marsi eci para meje.
    Të paktën, o zot, akoma jemi njerëz
    Respektojmë dallëndyshet dhe vdekjen.

*

        Alarme të Përgjakura (kënga e parë)*

    Mbi rrogozin prej kashte,
    Ku netëve fle,
    Shtrova
    Dashurinë time...
    Po prap, brinjët t'i vret toka, plisi,
    E prap i fortë është te koka
    Trungu prej lisi.

    Hej, vend!
    Plot diell e pa dritë!
    Pagan dhe fron për perënditë!
    Jetojmë nër male të lartë,
    Ku qlellln me dorë mund të zëmë
    Dhe prapë:
    Në ç'humnera kemi rënë!

    Hej, vend!
    Që ngjyrat e Jonit,
    Erërat e portokallit me lule
    Mbyll
    Në një vorbë fasule.
    Dhe ndihesh
    I pasur në varfërinë tënde
    I lirë në robërinë tënde...

    Hej, vend,
    Që prej dhimbjes po më bën të çmendem.

*

        Çast Buzë Jonit*

    Dhe vargjet erdhën me ritme të kaltra
    Nër degë të tyre figurat e gjelbra
    Çelin - si gjethet nëpër portokalle.
    Nën degëza vargjesh fëshfërijnë figurat,
    Si mbrëmjes Jonit fletësat e ullinjve.
    E mbusha gojën me erëra të Jonit,
    Ndjej nëpër dhëmbë kokrizat e jodit,
    Shoh se si thyhen mirazhet mes valësh,
    Se si thërmohen përflakjet mes gurësh...
    Dhe jam i tëri
    grimca dritaresh e ngjyrash.

*

        Atdheu*

    Atdheu është dhimbje, është dhimbje.
    Një prill i pikëlluar në shpirt.
    Atdheu është kryqi, është kryqi.
    E mban - dhe të mban ty - në shpirt.

    Atdheu është toka e premtuar.
    Ti shkel si një zot dhe s'e ke ndën këmbë
    Atdheu s'ka fjalë, ka sy të trishtuar
    Vdes dashuria në dashuri që të çmend.

    Atdheu është buka e urritur,
    të ikën nga duart e dot nuk e ngop
    ëndërr dhe ankth dhe shpresë e sfilitur
    me sytë n'errësirë vetveten kërkon.

    Atdheu është varr i hapur, është varr.
    Një jetë drejt tij shkon me besë që bind.
    Në një pikë loti mbyt lotin fatvrarë
    Në një pikë loti lirinë e lind.

    Atdheu yt i vogli, i vogli,
    Ai hyjnori i pavdekshmi - loti.

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Leila - falemnderit për këto poezi të bukura nga krijimtaria e viteve të fundit të Fatos Arapit.
Fatos Arapi në vitet '70 ishte poeti im i preferuar, dhe ai ka vendin numër një në Antollogjinë "Shqiponjat dhe malet" që botova në vitin 1979 - të gjitha poezitë në përkthimin tim. Në vitet e fundit kam përkthyer shumë pak - për 12 vite në radhë angazhimi im shqiptar është bërë profesion - jo me dëshirën time por me ardhjen e mbi 40 000 refugjatësh shqiptar në Suedi. Barra e përkthimeve është e rëndë - ana tjetër e monedhës është fakti se kjo është baza e  ekonomisë sime (jo pensioni i pleqërisë...)
Ndër poezitë e përkthyera, më e dashura për lexuesit suedezë është "Deti". Nuk kam qenë asnjëherë në Vlorë, por Fatosin fëmijë e njoh përmes poezisë. 

Një gjë tjetër ndodhi para disa vitesh. Mora një lajmërim të papritur. Redaksia e "Librit suedez të kremtimeve" paskish  zgjedhur "Një grusht dhe mbi varr" si një prej poezive  për popullin suedez, për të recituar me rastin e varrimit të një babi. Mua Ullmarit  kur mora atë lajm më rrodhën lotët: Fatosi në një libër që e zëvendëson Biblën për jo-fetarët suedezë... Në mbrëmje e mora në telefon: "Fatos- ti je bërë i pavdekshëm në Suedi!" Jeta ime ka qenë aq e mbushur me të papritura sa asgjë nuk mund të më habit më...

Dhe tani poezia deri tani më e dashur për suedezët nga krijimtaria e Fatos Arapit: 

Deti

I vogël, me pantallona të shkurtëra,
me këmbë të zbathura e një këmishë humaje,
që e qepte vetë gjyshja....
Ashtu darkë për darkë dilja në breg.
Ndër gishtërinj të këmbës së ftohtë më rridhte rëra.
Unë prisja me orë të tëra,
gjersa përnjëherësh, tutje nëpër fushat e gjera të natës
ngriheshin kope të cuditshme, të panumërta
kuajsh të bardhë.

Nëpër hapësirat e pafundme suleshin aradhë-aradhë.
Turfullonin,
Binin me këmbë të thyera,
rrokulliseshin duke gulcuar nëpër të zezat humnera
mbi ta fluturonin të tjerë.
Jelët e akëruara dallgë-dallgë fushën e qiellit fshinin.
Hingëllimet e frikshme para tyre bridhnin.
Ata vinin, afroheshin drejt meje.

Gjoksët e mëdhenj të bardhë
lëshonin përpjetë; këmbët e para rrihnin në erë...
Sytë u flakëronin.
Një cast.... dhe nën thundrat e tyre do të më coptonin.
Kur ja, me poterë,
si një gjëmim i madhërishëm përplaseshin
te këmbët e mia. Nga flegrat gjigante
miliarda grimcëza të kristalta shfrynin
për të fundit herë.

Të tjerë
hingëllinin nëpër fushën e gjerë të natës
Me gëzim e frikë, orë të tëra unë shihja
kuajt e bardhë
të suleshin nëpër furtunë.
Thyenin këmbët, rrokulliseshin,
që të vinin sa më parë te unë, shkelnin, fluturonin
njeri mbi tjetrin.
Dhe tani, kudo që jam,
ashtu fantastik e i madhërishëm, më ndjek pas deti....

-----------------
Natyralizmi lirik përmes një temperamenti poetik - me një lidhje të fortë me fëmijërinë - na mahnit.

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## shigjeta

*Ti do vish*

Ti do vish, e dashur, si sdo vish?
Kur e di se une ty te pres
duke ndjer frymemarrjen e vet mbremjes
duke ndjer frymemarrjen e vet pritjes
duke ndjer frymemarrjen e vetmise
Ti do vish, e dashur, si sdo vish?
Kur e di qe une po te mundnja, 
rreth vetvetes rruzullin do vertitnja
si nje portokall ne doren time-
te rrjedhe koha shpejt
e ti te vish

(1962)


*Mos eja ne enderr*

Mos eja ne enderr, e paenderrta ime

Nuk je Safua me zemer te brishte.-
Ngopur me vdekjen e dashurise
gjer ne gryke, jam!
Edhe ne gjumin e vdekjes
trembem nga britma ime
per ty.

Mos eja ne enderr, e paenderrta ime.
Mos e bej shakane e mbremshme.

Si ta duroj diten,
qe me sheh me sy endrre?

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## shigjeta

*Eshte nje loje*

_N_

Eshte nje loje e madhe, e dashur
lodrojne fjalet, ritmet, rimat;
perqafohen figurat, vijne rreth dritave
si fluturave prej rrezeve te diellit
..........u perzhiten krahet
ato prape gicilohen  me dritat
Loje e hapesirave
qe mbyllen te gjitha ne buzet e tua
kur ti vet qenke ne buze te jetes
.firome e mermerimes se tyre
Eshte nje loje e vertete, e dhemshura ime
loje e mjergullave, qe treten neper agime
per te rilindur mbremjeve ne gjire te fushes
..se detit
e legjendave, qe jetojne midis mjergullave
qe braktisin vet legjendat
e te nesermen perseri dalin prej tyre
si zogjt e pellumbave  prej levozhges se bute
loje e endrrave, qe shartohen neper trungun 
.e endrrave
e dallendysheve qe sapo ngriten folene
. brenda syve te tu
loja jote dhe imja;
loje e vdekjes dhe e perjetesise

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## Niagara

Fryn ere me shi, motra ime
U shuan qirinjte e varreve prane
Ere me shi...
Qiririn tend te ndezur
Mbroj me grushtet e mia
Takohemi vetem ne kete dite
U beme lot qiriri motra ime
Dridhemi si kjo flakez e drojtur...
Ti me flet; aty poshte ka njerez
Eshte nje plak ketu prane.
Kerkon thiken te qeroje mollen
E do, nuk e gjen, ky poet, miku im
Ka lene gjurmen e vargut pa shkruar
Nje kafe pa ty ne Tirane
I ka humbur unaza nje nuseje
E kerkon me frike nuserie
Erresire aty poshte...
Terri njeh vetem gjuhen e drites
Me qiririn tend nder duar
Kaloj varr me varr dhe ndez
Qirinjte e shuar
Pak drite prej shpirtit
Nje femije aty prane
Kerkon lodren qe i ka humbur 
Motra ime.

----------

bili99 (12-10-2018)

----------


## shqypo

> Fryn ere me shi, motra ime
> U shuan qirinjte e varreve prane
> Ere me shi...
> Qiririn tend te ndezur
> Mbroj me grushtet e mia
> Takohemi vetem ne kete dite
> U beme lot qiriri motra ime
> Dridhemi si kjo flakez e drojtur...
> Ti me flet; aty poshte ka njerez
> ...



Niagara flm  per kte postim te ksaj poezie te Fatos Arapit.  Vargjet e fundit te pikellojne ,  u vjen arome shpirt njeriu .

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

M&#235; b&#235;ri t&#235; kujtoj motr&#235;n time t&#235; shpirtit, Feride Dervishin, dhe syt&#235; m'u mbush&#235;n me lot... ajo u nda prej nesh n&#235; fillim t&#235; janarit. 
Veriori

----------


## Fiori

*COPRIFUOCO*

Hapat e patrullës godasin në trupin e metaltë të natës.
Gjer në tokë kërrusen e rrasen shtëpitë përdhese.
Mendmet lëvrijnë në kokat e njerëzve
dhe thërrrmohet pastai pëshpërima nga buzët e varura
                                                rreth vatrës.
Kjo ore vjen e ngarkuar rne zjarre dhe hekur.
Si një xhandar i egër qëndron para dyerve të shtëpisë. 
Pyet veten: "Përse të hapura"
dhe si përgjigje tund kokën, helmetën.
dhe si kërcënirn i metaltë patrullon errësirën.
dyert rnbeten të hapura:
rnund të hyjë ndër to liria ilegale e Shqipërisë.



*ELEGJI PËR BABANË* 

 Ti nuk je më.
As do të na shohësh,
as do të shohim,baba, më kurrë.
Ti nuk je më.. 
Emrin tënd e mori ky gur,
Vdekja - si vdekje ,
gjithmonë e dhimbshme,
gjithmonë e verdhë... 
Me një kordhele
tufa kujtimesh në zemër na lidh. 
Tufa kujtimesh
                edhe elegjish. 
Jam i trishtuar dhe më mori malli. 
Dhe mbi trishtime e mall duke ecur,
ngjita rrugën e ngushtë të fshatit. 
Shtyva derën e varrezës së vogël
dhe t'erdha te varri...
C'fjalë të pathëna do të më fiasësh?
C'fjalë të reja dëshiron të dëgjosh?
Prej këtij varri
tani, baba, c'do të më japësh? 
Atë ditë të thatë janari:
përpara teje Halil Alija
e mercenari.
Prapa shtëpia në zjarr e flakë

Duart e tua në pranga,
plak i ngartë? 
Erdha të marr
cfarë perket prei këtij varri. 
Kujtime të dhimbshme.
Vuajtje krenare. 
Ti mos më thuaj:
"Biro... ianë të trishtuara". 
Baba i gjorë!
Unë, pa ato,
do t'isha në jetë edhe më i trishtuar. 
Dhe kur të vdes
s'dua asgjë
vec një varr të thieshtë. 
Atje në bregdet,
ku nëpër net
bisedojnë yjet me qiparisat. 
Dhe fjalë të kaltra
flet e shprëndan
deti matanë.
Fjalët që i njohim,
që i kuptojme,
unë
me babanë... 


*VDEKJA E GJYSHES*

Ja, edhe gjyshja në arkëz,
kukull e vogël në kartëz,
Eshtë... dhe prapë s'është e tëra,
sikur nuk është si përhera.
Gjithë karfica, gjilpera
kapur satenet në kokë,
lidhur këpuckat përposh,
shami e lule në gjoks.
Mbyllur kapakët e syve
c'ndjej u shua brenda tyre?). 
E sheh... dhe të duket heshtja
pe gjasme e pe gjasme vdekja. 
Gjyshja e vogël, e bukur,
 e pastër...
Në arkëz kukull.

Gjithë karfica, gjilpëra,
qepur vite të tëra,
lidhur kujtime e malle,
dhembje, që duken si përrallë. 
E sheh... dhe të duket heshtja

----------


## shigjeta

*Mbi supin e kohes sime*

Mbi supin e kohes sime
kryet mbeshteta.
S'dremita. Nuk fjeta.
Mbi supin e kohes sime,
si mbi supin e Asaj, -
rashe ne mendime.


*Edhe sonte...*

Edhe sonte ne kurrizin e rruzullit
do te gjejme nje cope vend
ku te ulet dashuria jone.
Edhe sonte, ne çeturine e qiellit
do te kerkojme yllin,
qe i panevojshem, mbi koke na ndriçon.
Dhe diçka te gezueshme,
per t'i thene njeri-tjetrit, do te gjejme edhe sonte...

----------


## panteri

*Fatos Arapi laureati i sivjetëm i Mbrëmjeve Strugane të Poezisë*



* Poeti shqiptar Fatos Arapi është fituesi i sivjetëm i "Kurorës së Artë" të Mbrëmjeve Strugane të Poezisë, deklaroi sot drejtori i manifestimit më të madh poetik në Maqedoni, Danilo Kocevski.*

Fatos Arapi është një nga poetët e mëdhenj të poezisë bashkëkohore shqiptare dhe ka publikuar mbi njëzet libra poetike.
"Ai paraqet figurë botërore në sferën e krijimit poetik, poet elit shqiptar dhe një nga poetët e lartë të gjallë të ditëve të sotme", tha Kocevski.
Siç u tha në solemnitet në ASHAM me rastin e shpalljes së laureatit të MSP-së, kjo mirënjohje e lartë i ndahet si një autori, poeti, i cili në angazhimet e tij krijuese ndaj njerëzimit dhe kulturave në botë kontribuoi për përhapjen e respektit dhe i cili tërë jetën ia ka kushtuar poezisë.
Në solemnitet është lexuar mesazhi i Arapit, i cili nuk ka mundur të jetë i pranishëm personalisht në shpallje.
"Me këtë çmim ndjehem i qetë dhe i lumtur dhe e ndaj këtë me ju, me të gjithë miqtë e mi. Do të doja që festivali të bëhet simbol i rrezatimit. Ju falemnderit nga zemra për lumturinë që ma dhatë dhe ky manifestim poetik le të hyjë në ditarin e ndriçimit", thuhet në mesazhin e tij.
Fatos Arapi ka lindur në vitin 1929 në Shqipëri. Ka studiuar ekonominë në Sofje, ndërsa një kohë ka punuar si gazetar dhe lektor i literaturës bashkëkohore shqiptare. Librin e tij të parë "Shtigjet poetike" e ka publikuar në vitin 1962. Ai është autor i shumë zhanreve letrare, teksteve dramatike, romaneve, librave-përralla dhe të disa antologjive poetike.
Sa i përket përgatitjeve për MSP-së, sipas Koceskit, ato zhvillohen shkëlqyeshëm dhe deri tani janë paralajmëruar pjesëmarrës nga 15 vende dhe mbi njëzet nga vendet e huaja. Janë caktuar temat për simpozium, i cili do të jetë "Gjuha, poezia dhe identiteti", ndërsa do ta udhëheqë profesori Venko Andnovski*.(INA)*

----------


## mondishall

Urime poetit te madh Fatos Arapi, qe gjithmone e kam lexuar me kenaqesi dhe frymezim. Eshte vertet nga te rrallet poete shqiptare, qe kemi te drejte te krenohemi per vijueshmerine cilesore ne rritje te krijimtarise poetike.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Jorgo Telo

*  Nuk ishte befasi nderimi i poetit te zeshem shqiptar, Fatos Arapi.
            S'jam shume ne dije per nderimet e meparshme; por prisja qe nderime te ketij niveli t'i beheshin me se shumti ne shtetin ame, aty ku ka shkrire krejt talentin e vet te fuqishem ne dobi te edukimit estetik te inteligjences shqiptare.
           FALENDEROJ E PERGEZOJ GJITHE ATA QE NDERUAN POETIN F.ARAPI, DUKE URUAR POETIN PER SHENDET E BEGATI TE METEJSHME NE DOBI TE LETRAVE SHQIPE!
  Me konsiderate
                      Jorgo S. Telo
                    GJIROKASTER - SHQIPERI
                     e-mail: www.jorgo.telo@gmail.com*

----------

